# Im back in the game (nsfw Details)



## Sodasats20 (Nov 28, 2022)

After taking a week long break to get reacquainted with the forums, i am now ready to roleplay again!

I am a Fox, 5’11, bisexual!

A very big sub! Kinks are bdsm, anal, biting/Rough Play, praise And aftercare!

Limits are scat, Gore, etc

I don’t really have a preferred reply length, but I do suggest you use proper grammar and spelling!

I Hope to See You Soon! Dm if interested!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 30, 2022)

B u m p


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 1, 2022)

May I personally ask what you mean by "ETC"? I know your limits are scat n all, but...


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 1, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> May I personally ask what you mean by "ETC"? I know your limits are scat n all, but...


Things along the line of scat, such as bathroom stuff, normal limits you’d see in most rp ads


----------



## Anedgyguything (Dec 13, 2022)

What is your gender?


----------



## redhusky (Dec 13, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> What is your gender?


Gender is a social construct. u_u


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 13, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Gender is a social construct. u_u


Social constructs are a social construct. @_@


----------



## redhusky (Dec 13, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Social constructs are a social construct. @_@


Social constructs are made to be deconstructed! -_-;


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 13, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Social constructs are made to be deconstructed! -_-;


Like Lego!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 13, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Like Lego!


Legos were made for constructing!


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 13, 2022)

So, we doing it yet OP?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 13, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Legos were made for constructing!


But if you use up all your Legos then you have to deconstructing them so you can use them to construct other things.

That's actually one of the biggest reasons I never got into Lego: feels pointless to build something just to take apart.

The other reason is because I suck at building things.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 13, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> So, we doing it yet OP?


If you want! Just message me!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> But if you use up all your Legos then you have to deconstructing them so you can use them to construct other things.
> 
> That's actually one of the biggest reasons I never got into Lego: feels pointless to build something just to take apart.
> 
> The other reason is because I suck at building things.


I see Legos both constructed your selfworth and then managed to deconstruct it at the same time! Well played, Legos!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 14, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> If you want! Just message me!


Oh right! You're still here! How have you been!?


----------

